# Typical stud fees?



## Sundari

Can anyone give me an idea of what is typically charged for a stud fee? My goat is a Nigi, and the buck she she'll mate with is a beautiful, registered blue-eyed boy who has a history of siring (sp?) wonderful kids.

I'm sure that it varies based on area. I'm in Colorado (Denver-ish).

If there's any other info I can provide that would affect your response, please let me know!


----------



## goathappy

We charge $35 to select does, and thats what everybody in the area charges, and we have a lot of really nice bucks in this area.


----------



## sweetgoats

goathappy said:


> We charge $35 to select does, and thats what everybody in the area charges, and we have a lot of really nice bucks in this area.


 

OH My. I charge between $150.00 to $250.00. I could not afford the charge $35.00, that will not even cover the hay. They stay with me for two months unless I know for a fact they are bred and i saw it happen.

For 4Hers I charge the $150.00. I guess it depends on what your options are and how many you have to chose from. Mine have the best in show at the Estes Park Wool Market.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

in Alaska; Boers go for $30-$55 ea. and dairy is anywhere $50-$200 ea.


----------



## KW Farms

To me it's going to depend on conformation and pedigree. If it is just an amazing buck from high quality genetics, breeding, etc. I would say around $150 to $250. If it is just a so so registered buck, then maybe $70 to $100. When I had unreg. pygmies I studded my buck out at $50, the does would stay for around a week (if I remember correctly), but we don't do stud service anymore.


----------



## sealawyer

$250 to breed to T-Bolt and $2 a day for boarding them. Fed once in the AM & once in the PM plus hay. 1 acre paddock with bahia & bermuda grass. 45 days max.
When they move on I mow and lime and spray with pyrethrin. Then the paddock lays fallow for 60 days or until time to use for breeding again.
We require a health paper and delice before the folks can bring them in.
We have 2 breedings lined up in Nov & Dec. Prospector will have to take care of our girls!


----------



## capriola-nd

I do not offer stud services but do lease my bucks on occasion but am VERY picky about where they go. I charge about $40-50 per doe bred while out on lease. If I offered stud services then it would cost about $75-100. I have really nice bucks (two with blue eyes, all with great genetics) but did not show them this year and am unable to do milk testing right now.


----------



## SDK

sincwe i get every goat person wanting to breed their backyard goats to my show bucks.. i have a breeding contract. I'll only allow service to does registered with one of 3 associations (ADGA,AGS,NDGA). All does must test negative for CAE and CL ( within 6 months). and then i charge anywhere from 75-150 stud fee depending on the buck. and then they have 3 boarding options. one is they bring the doe in heat, we watch her be bred 3 times and they leave, the doe can come on the week she is due in heat, and she'll be bred 3 times or live with the buck for that week, or they can board for 2 dollars a day ( after the first week) until they pickup (no longer than 6 weeks) 

i do give 4h kids a break on fees, i cut the stud fee in half, and if they board its 5 dollar a week as opposed to 2 dollars a day.

and they have a 4 month rebreed option if the doe recycles or miscarries( vet note, also saying there isn't any infectious icky that caused it). but it has to be the same doe to the same buck within 4 months of the original breeding date, or else all is null and void

i also state that any boarded animal is not my liability and i am not held responsible for the doe and/or her unborn kids


i know.. extreme.. but i finally got sick of every backyard breeder in town wanting me to breed their pets because they wanted baby goats for their kids to play with. its the whole reason i can't even give my animals away. and did i mention they wanted the breedings for free?? i mean some of the bucks cost me 300-500 dollars and they do well at shows as well as their kids. when i had my goats at the highschool when i was in ffa, kids would try and put their does in with my bucks to get them bred, which is why i implemented 8 foot fences


----------



## sparks879

Proven bucks i asked $75 (proven meaning i had seen udders out of) unproven i tend not to stud out. I dont like studding out my young bucks much, Our area is so small. I liked to have the only kids out of my bucks for the first couple of years. 
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado

the price is set by the owner of the buck so ask them what they are going to charge

Right now I am charging 30.00 for my boys per doe BUT they are unproven. Next year after accessing their kids I will more then likely up that amount to 50.00 - I like to keep ti affordable for people who dont have a buck of their own. 

I have paid as much as 75.00 for a good buck from real nice lines. 

But it really depends on how much their particular kids can go for. If I or someone breeding to that buck cant get more then 200.00 for a doe kid then the sud fee should be reflective of that or vice a versa. If the price for the kids can be 400+ then expect the stud price to be higher.


----------



## Sundari

Thanks to everyone for their responses. It's interesting to see the different ways that different breeders do this.

I wasn't planning on boarding my girl with the breeder - just hoping to bring her up when she's in heat and wait for her to mate a couple of times. Of course, if I'm not successful at discerning when she's in heat, I may have to revise that.

I don't expect the baby (if it's a doe) to sell for more than $150 - that's what I paid for mine. So, I'm hoping that what the breeder will be asking for in stud fees will be reflective of that. I'll be talking to the breeder today, so we'll see what she says. I just wanted to get a sense of things before I went into the conversation with her.


----------



## redneck_acres

We charge between 50-$100.


----------



## kelebek

Depending on the buck, if the doe is staying with me or if he is being leased out, how many head he is breeding, and also if they want registration or not for the offspring is what I base my price on.

I personally am not allowing stud service on my "great" buck - Abba... but will on my other two. Once my Jr. buck matures, he will only be studded out to select people's herds and only a certain amount of does per year.

My prices range from 50.00 a head if he goes there - up to 100.00 a head if they are staying with me.


----------



## sweetgoats

I never let the buck leave here. They have to bring the do to me. I know how my set up is and how they are taken care of.


----------



## kelebek

The only time I let my buck leave is if it is someone that I know and trust dearly - but even then, there is a written agreement on the "what ifs"


----------



## Centermile

Here where I’m at, it’s $50 for an ADGA Alpine buck to breed my gals.
There is no overnight stay or leasing involved. They breed on leashes, no breeding pen. 3 times breed, a cup of coffee and we are on our way back home. If the breeding doesn’t take, I can bring the back for as long as it takes.

On the other hand, this other place I want to take them is $75 ADGA Alpine is farther away, only 3 recalls. 
So it’s all pretty much gut feeling. 
Go look at the barn, the goats, the buck and you will know what is right.

I, personally we be afraid to keep a buck for a week, what if something happened to him, I’d be scared to have that kind of responsibility. 

Kris


----------



## Centermile

Just wanted to add the price is very worth it.
I’d much rather have another person house and care for the buck, I just don’t have the room to do so. I can imagine that those breeders with quality buck most likely can pay for the bucks feed and heath care with the money they make during breeding season, and I applaud that and will contribute to the fund wholeheartedly.

It’s a good deal really, I only have ADGA registered back yard milkers, they are high quality animals, the best I could afford. I will sell the excess does and whethers. 

If I was showing them, I could justify the $$$ to get show quality, and respect those that have that type of animals and hope they win in the ring. 

Kris


----------



## Pygmygoatlover

I have a Pygmy goat buck, he has muti-colored markings and light blue eyes. How much would you say I should charge for a stud fee?


----------



## ksalvagno

What is the going rate in your area?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You might want to start a new thread with your question, this one is over six years old. Is he registered? It also depends on conformation and the going rate in your area.


----------

